# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 16-06: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT, 10 August 2016*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 16-04:

*Table of Contents
*honorableman - An Unusual Canvas

Myen'Tal - Beyond the Glaring Eye

Brother Emund - Poetry in Motion

Brother Emund - All Is Not What It Seems

Myen'Tal - Quiet Landfall


​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

3 pts, An Unusual Canvas, Honorableman
2 pts, All Is Not What It Seems, Brother Edmund 
1 pts, Poetry in Motion, Brother Edmund 

Honorableman: I like your take on the theme this month, definitely a more sinister turn than your usual stuff. I can feel the insanity radiating off this main character. Probably a devotee of Slaneesh, perhaps>? It's a little weird, because I feel that all of our stories took a somewhat grimmer, grittier turn than what we usually write, and lacks some of the valor and heroics that accompanies them. But I think that makes for a more interesting contest. 

Brother Edmund: Good stories, and compliments on getting two entries in this month:grin2:. It's a lot of head-scratching and working on the drawing board when working on multiple stories, isn't it? I actually like your second piece more than the first one about your renegade, Morten Stroms. I think it's because of how you portray the hidden cunning of the Orks, and their promise of inevitable brutality to show that the war is far from over. 

Now I have read your story about Morten Stroms, and enjoyed it a lot, but your short story about him did not really scream "art" to me. I get what you were going for, but I think your second piece overall carried the theme more strongly. 

Good job from both you!:smile2:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments MT. 
Morthern Stroms, as you know, is the main character in my Epic yarn "The Hunted" (soon to be updated with a few more chapters). He was taught by the finest swordsmasters of antiquity. The moves I list in my story are all sword moves and I tried to let them flow like a story, or as Deaglan said.. a work of art. I did not have enough words so it was cut down a little!


.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Art?*

3 pts, An Unusual Canvas, honorableman2
2 pts, Quiet Landfall, Myen'Tal 
1 pts, Beyond the Glory Eys, Myen'Tal

honourableman2... The story certainly kept me going and I was not sure where or what was going on? A Robbery! I actually thought he was going to spray-paint the statue!!

M'T... I chose the Eldar story as the best of the two because it was very well written indeed. Not sure about the 'art' part of it but good nevertheless. I liked the story of marauders verses vampires because the subject is rare here. Again, not sure about the 'art' theme. Again, a rivetting read.


.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> honourableman2... The story certainly kept me going and I was not sure where or what was going on? A Robbery! I actually thought he was going to spray-paint the statue!!


Was it just a robbery, though? The main character was looking for a certain victim in particular, which now that you mention, could be because she was carrying Imperium currency(?). It just seemed like the main character wanted to create 'art' in a very twisted sense by killing someone vulnerable. But now I'm not sure. 



> M'T... I chose the Eldar story as the best of the two because it was very well written indeed. Not sure about the 'art' part of it but good nevertheless. I liked the story of marauders verses vampires because the subject is rare here. Again, not sure about the 'art' theme. Again, a rivetting read.


You went deeper into the theme in your stories than I did, I think. I attempted to emphasis art in Quiet Landfall by making the beginning scene (a debris shower from a space battle raining down on the planet) something of a perfect picture in the mind of the main character, Aethelon. This image from his childhood reminds him of one of his long lost friends, and so he seeks to create this picture over and over again across the wars he has fought. 

As for Beyond the Glaring Eye, the picture of the vampires lounging by the lake was supposed to be focus for the 'art' theme, but I can get how people might not see it that way. I suppose I should have tried tying a stronger theme with the story. 



> Morthern Stroms, as you know, is the main character in my Epic yarn "The Hunted" (soon to be updated with a few more chapters). He was taught by the finest swordsmasters of antiquity. The moves I list in my story are all sword moves and I tried to let them flow like a story, or as Deaglan said.. a work of art. I did not have enough words so it was cut down a little!


Ah, I didn't catch that, I get it a lot more now! Out of curiosity, which weapon does that move set belong to?


----------



## honorableman2 (Jun 30, 2016)

3 points, Myen'tal, Beyond the Glaring Eye.
2 points, Brother Emund, Poetry in Motion.
1 point, Myen'tal, Quiet Landfall.

I still haven't been able to get into my proper account, sadly. I suppose this will have to do for now, until I figure it out. 

And for the speculators- no, it's not a robbery. The man's a serial killer. I'm sorry if there's any confusion- I tried to convey his mental state through disjointed writing.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> I still haven't been able to get into my proper account, sadly. I suppose this will have to do for now, until I figure it out.


Did you try contacting the forum administrators? Sorry to hear that you haven't gotten into your account yet. 



> And for the speculators- no, it's not a robbery. The man's a serial killer. I'm sorry if there's any confusion- I tried to convey his mental state through disjointed writing.


No problem, honorableman:grin2:!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

honorableman2 said:


> And for the speculators- no, it's not a robbery. The man's a serial killer. I'm sorry if there's any confusion- I tried to convey his mental state through disjointed writing.


Don't appologise mate, it's your story! We are just looking in. I see where you are coming from now :laugh2:

.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> Ah, I didn't catch that, I get it a lot more now! Out of curiosity, which weapon does that move set belong to?


German Longswords from the Holy Roman Empire, Renaissance and Early Modern periods (14th to 17th centuries).


.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As a couple of you did more than one story, I've been scratching my noggin over the results

Based on individual works:
1st: *honorableman* - Unusual Canvas
2nd: *Myen'Tal* - Beyond the Glaring Eye
3rd: joint *Myen'Tal* - Quiet Landfall and *Brother Emund* - Poetry in Motion

Based on contestants' total score:
1st: *Myen'Tal*
2nd: *honorableman*
3rd: *Brother Emund

*So, after aforementioned head-scratching, I'm thinking the fairest result is:
1st: joint *honorableman* and *Myen'Tal*
2nd: *Brother Emund*

That seem just to everyone involved?


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As a couple of you did more than one story, I've been scratching my noggin over the results
> 
> Based on individual works:
> 1st: *honorableman* - Unusual Canvas
> ...


I think I agree that the third outcome is the fairest result, Dave. I'm all for it. :grin2:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Fixed... I want a recount


.


----------



## honorableman2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Seems fine to me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Fixed... I want a recount
> 
> 
> .


Can you confirm whether you're joking or not. Just so I'm certain.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Can you confirm whether you're joking or not. Just so I'm certain.


If I was an Ultramarine, I would be serious, but as my Chapter is The Emperor's Vengeance who do have personalities... I think it might be a joke!! :laugh2:

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> If I was an Ultramarine, I would be serious, but as my Chapter is The Emperor's Vengeance who do have personalities... I think it might be a joke!! :laugh2:


Thought it might be; but I didn't want to assume you were a good sport.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Thought it might be; but I didn't want to assume you were a good sport.


You should know me by now Dave!!! :grin2:


.


----------

